# Long-term RP Partner (M/M)



## Farlux (May 2, 2020)

Hey everyone!  I'm looking for a role play partner to develop a long-term role play with!  I'm pretty flexible when it comes to story, but I would really like to do something a little more sci-fi or fantasy based!  I also have no problems with doing some slice of life stuff or hearing out other ideas, just shoot me a message!  Ideally, I'd like for the RP to be more plot-driven with NSFW weaved in and worked into, but I definitely don't mind the one off yiff ;P

I tend to write about a paragraph or two per responses.  I'm definitely a fan of adding description into my text, so I'm looking for someone who's willing to do the same!  If you're not super in-depth, no problem!  I'm just going to RP the way i do and try to match your style and make it work   I also prefer using discord or telegram but we can work something out!

About me:  I'm a big nerd who loves outdoors so anything techy or anything nature is right up my ally.  Also a gamer so we can throw some references from games in no problem   I'm a fox by nature but we can discuss me playing different characters if needed.  I tend to play a more of the sub/bottom role, but I can be a switch when needed (for the NSFW stuff ;P)  I'm also moreso interested in furries than scalies to RP with but can be flexible!

I look forward to hearing from you!

~poetic


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (May 2, 2020)

Hmm I might not be able to reach the paragraph length. But I would love to have one off casual sex rps. Do you do discord?


----------



## Farlux (May 2, 2020)

NovaSwiftBrony said:


> Hmm I might not be able to reach the paragraph length. But I would love to have one off casual sex rps. Do you do discord?


I'll message you my discord!


----------



## silverwuffamute (May 2, 2020)

Howdy, i like what i see here and am interested, however im no rp master and cant always come up with large detailed posts if that's alright?


----------



## Farlux (May 2, 2020)

silverwuffamute said:


> Howdy, i like what i see here and am interested, however im no rp master and cant always come up with large detailed posts if that's alright?


Hey!  That's not a problem   Feel free to shoot me a PM!  We can go from there and figure things out :3


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

Salutations there. Your ideas seem pretty interesting, though I have one setback. I may not have Discord, but could we work something out? And don't worry about rp style, for I've been through many to really enhance my rp skills. I'm interested, and I'd like to try things out. I'm play my cards here.


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 5, 2020)

Im interested!


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 6, 2020)

Heya, I'm actually looking to improve my writing through RPing and what not, so I might not be able to always reach a paragraph's length worth of responses, but I think it could be quite interesting. I've got a variety of sona's I can use and I'm definitely interested!


----------



## Farlux (May 7, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> Im interested!


hey there!  PM me!


----------



## Farlux (May 7, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Salutations there. Your ideas seem pretty interesting, though I have one setback. I may not have Discord, but could we work something out? And don't worry about rp style, for I've been through many to really enhance my rp skills. I'm interested, and I'd like to try things out. I'm play my cards here.


we can definitely work something out ^^ feel free to PM me and we can figure it out :3


----------



## Farlux (May 7, 2020)

C4theSlime said:


> Heya, I'm actually looking to improve my writing through RPing and what not, so I might not be able to always reach a paragraph's length worth of responses, but I think it could be quite interesting. I've got a variety of sona's I can use and I'm definitely interested!


feel free to PM me and we can discuss something


----------



## RougeForger (May 10, 2020)

Hey! I'm into it! Lets talk yes?


----------



## Farlux (May 10, 2020)

RougeForger said:


> Hey! I'm into it! Lets talk yes?


yeah pm me here ^^


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 10, 2020)

Farlux said:


> Hey everyone!  I'm looking for a role play partner to develop a long-term role play with!  I'm pretty flexible when it comes to story, but I would really like to do something a little more sci-fi or fantasy based!  I also have no problems with doing some slice of life stuff or hearing out other ideas, just shoot me a message!  Ideally, I'd like for the RP to be more plot-driven with NSFW weaved in and worked into, but I definitely don't mind the one off yiff ;P
> 
> I tend to write about a paragraph or two per responses.  I'm definitely a fan of adding description into my text, so I'm looking for someone who's willing to do the same!  If you're not super in-depth, no problem!  I'm just going to RP the way i do and try to match your style and make it work   I also prefer using discord or telegram but we can work something out!
> 
> ...




Oh meow... How amazing the coincidence is!

Every single introductions you said except a few is also me! Guess we'll hang around greatly! OwO
I especially think that the plot-driven with NSFW weaved in is the best! For me, naturalness is one of the keys to great stories, and plain SFW both on and back of the stage can be kinda bland sometimes.

I have a universe originally planned for videogames, which resulted in vast and (partially) in-depth setups as well as chronicles, stirring with SF and magical fantasies with various races and species majorly consists of furries and humanoids. There are tons to share with you if you're interested!

In case it's critical, I have to inform you that I'm really not used to be Dom/Top role so it needs precaution.

Tl;dr: Cuz once there was an old RP pal that suddenly asked me to act as Top while they already knew my preference, saying 'you should do me a favor too, not just take it'. Literally, that's right, but it's not that I can do Top well or anything... The result wasn't good too. So! Better safe than sorry, I guess?

I have Discord and Telegram open for it, tell me if you mind! UwU


----------

